# Something wrong with my swing I think.



## xlayedoutx (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to the range for the first time in years today. Haven't been golfing in about 5 years. Bought a small bucket off balls, pulled out my driver and first swing straight as can be off the 300 net. Wow ok lucky hit (I could never hit my driver). Next ball off the 300 net again. Long story short I averaged around 270-280 with about 4 out of 15 hitting the 300 net.



Then I pull out my 3 wood. 3 out of 10 off the 300 net with the rest going about the same 270-280.



Then the 5 wood. 2 out of 10 off the 300 net with the rest around 240-250



Now i'm thinking their 300 net isn't really 300 or my swing is jacked. I shouldn't be hitting those clubs (the 3 and 5) the same as my driver right?


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone moved the tees up because they are: 1. stupid, 2. trying to make customers feel good so they will come back, 3. both.




xlayedoutx said:


> Went to the range for the first time in years today. Haven't been golfing in about 5 years. Bought a small bucket off balls, pulled out my driver and first swing straight as can be off the 300 net. Wow ok lucky hit (I could never hit my driver). Next ball off the 300 net again. Long story short I averaged around 270-280 with about 4 out of 15 hitting the 300 net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhmmm yes sounds a little off do you have another driving range close by if so I'd go to that one and have a swing or go out and play a round you will soon figuare out how far you can hit.


----------

